# enough- rules /the law and stopping mass shootings



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

headhunter submitted a new Article:

enough- rules /the law and stopping mass shootings



> *Stop the Killing - Let's Get Smarter!*
> 
> The beginning is dry, however, it is important to have some idea of what is.
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Mass shootings are a lot less of an issue than they are hyped..
We have smaller ( but a lot of them) killings in bad neighborhoods all the time... 35 people I believe just the other weekend.
but you cant address those unless u address culture and especially yhe entitlement and single mother culture engineered into this country by the left..
So the left has made a strategic decision to send their propagandists afer "Mass shootings".
Both as a mechanism of disarmament (since they are confident they will have the entire country in a single part state within a generation or two) and to misdirect from the innner cities problems in Democrat run cities.


----------

